# East West - Hollywood Choirs (REVIEW)



## Epicomposer (Mar 30, 2018)

Hollywood Choirs is the name of renowned L.A.-based virtual instruments developer *East West/Quantum Leap*‘s most recent product and their long-awaited sequel to 2005’s acclaimed Symphonic Choirs.

The virtual instrument features a *symphonic female and male choir* meticulously captured by a collection of high-end microphones on a professional scoring stage. Probably its biggest feature is its one-of-a-kind *WorldBuilder engine* which enables composers to type in their very own lyrics and have them sung by the virtual choir.

In our *EPICOMPOSER* review, we’re going to have a close listen and look into this comprehensive *59 GB* cinematic choir instrument and find out together what features can make it stand apart from its competitors.







*Read the full review here:*
http://epicomposer.com/east-west-quantum-leap-hollywood-choirs-review/


----------

